# The Wine Station



## Wade E (Feb 11, 2012)

So who's going to be the first to buy one of these, Dan?
http://www.napatechnology.com/images/ws_callout_new.jpg


----------



## Julie (Feb 11, 2012)

Lol, yea I say Dan!


----------



## Flem (Feb 11, 2012)

Knowing Dan, he either already has one, or has one on order.


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 11, 2012)

Too bad he doesn't drink.....

Or at least that's his story (and he's sticking' to it.......)


----------



## Wade E (Feb 11, 2012)

I didnt say he was going to use it to drink it. He just buys everything up to show all us up! He probably doesn't know how to use any of it though!!! Hehehehe


----------



## bpickell (Feb 11, 2012)

Anyone know how much it is? When I click on order it is just an order form. It doesn't give the price.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 11, 2012)

The old saying "if you have to ask you probably cant afford it"!!!! LOL


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 11, 2012)

WineStation® Pristine - Total Quantity Desired ($2999/per 4-bottle unit)........


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 11, 2012)

Here is a 2 bottle station for a better price.....

Home Wine Bar


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 11, 2012)

ahhhh, they only had one available earlier this evening and it's now no longer available.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 11, 2012)

Mike, that one blows, it doesnt pour the wine!!!! LOL Way too much work to pour your own!!!


----------



## bpickell (Feb 12, 2012)

ibglowin said:


> Here is a 2 bottle station for a better price.....
> 
> Home Wine Bar



Thanks, I may have to look into that one.. I about crapped myself when I seen that $3000 price tag on the other one.. LOL


----------



## Wade E (Feb 12, 2012)

Now 2 of these would be the way to go, 1 for a red and one for a white! 
http://www.wineenthusiast.com/skyba...22b4-e7c763cc8fac&icid=PDMYBY&mbpagetype=prod


----------



## Wade E (Feb 12, 2012)

I guess you might as well go big though and get this one though!
http://www.wineenthusiast.com/euroc...22b4-e7c763cc8fac&icid=PDMYBY&mbpagetype=prod


----------



## SarahRides (Feb 12, 2012)

I actually saw one of the 4 bottle units at a wine store.......they used it for self service wine tastings! Definitely very cool piece of equipment!


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 12, 2012)

Holy Cow! $8000 PLUS $500 for shipping! PLUS a 16 Week wait!



Wade E said:


> I guess you might as well go big though and get this one though!
> http://www.wineenthusiast.com/euroc...22b4-e7c763cc8fac&icid=PDMYBY&mbpagetype=prod


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 12, 2012)

SarahRides said:


> I actually saw one of the 4 bottle units at a wine store.......they used it for self service wine tastings! Definitely very cool piece of equipment!



Sara where did you see that. I also saw one at a huge wine store in Cleveland.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 12, 2012)

Sarah probably saw it in my basement!


----------



## Giovannino (Feb 12, 2012)

I have the single bottle manual version which pours itself - ME 2.0


----------



## Kev (Feb 12, 2012)

*Dispensers*

I was at a wine store in Italy last year, and they had dozens of similar machines. All set to only pour an ounce. You bought a card for 10 Euros that went in the machine. Then you could wander through the store trying all these different wines. Some very inexpensive. Some up to 5 euros a shot.

People were lined up. The tour buses were bringing them in. They were making a lot of money just doing taste tests.


----------



## timber (Feb 12, 2012)

Giovannino said:


> I have the single bottle manual version which pours itself - ME 2.0



Hi Giovannino,

I have and like this model too ... I've noticed, however, after the 4th or 5th pour it does, sometimes, get wine on the counter. (Therefore, I'd give it 4 out of 5 stars).


----------



## SarahRides (Feb 12, 2012)

Runningwolf said:


> Sara where did you see that. I also saw one at a huge wine store in Cleveland.



It was a wine and cheese shop in Orleans, Mass (on Cape Cod), I don't remember the name of it though. It a pretty new shop, no where near Cleveland.


----------



## DoctorCAD (Feb 13, 2012)

The Wine Cafe in Fayetteville, NC has 3 of them. All 12 wines are available in a taste, half-glass and full-glass. Prices range from $1 to +$35.

The store is usually very crowded, I go through a lot of money in tastes myself every month!!!

They had a 100 point Paul Hobbs Cab in there one day, $36 a glass. I had to have one. It was worth it!


----------

